
The Flyboard Air - 6stringmerc
http://zapata-racing.com/uncategorized-en/the-new-invention-zr-flyboard-air/
======
mchahn
> Autonomous flight up to 10,000 feet

Count me in the skeptical crowd. A typical prop plane takes minutes to get to
10,000 feet and has many advantages in terms of fuel capacity, engine power,
and airfoil lift.

Or is this whole thing fake?

